# Reduction and percutaneous Rush pins insertion



## kibbit99 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dr. performed reduction and percutaneous rush pins insertion on open fracture of humeral neck.

What is a "rush pin considered?"  What code would cover?

Thanks,

Kim, CPC


----------



## KimberlyLanier (Jun 24, 2009)

Percutaneous Fixation for fracture of the Humeral Neck would be coded with CPT Code 23615...my bad I miss read what you was asking.  I am with Mbort on this one, per the Op Report.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Proximal Humeral Head Rush Rods considered Percutaneous Fixation?*

Thank you but, 27235 is for femural neck.  


I know the open codes and closed codes for the humeral neck, but this a perc rush rod placement and I just want to make sure this would be the same thing as perc fixation.  I also want to know how to code this since there is no code for perc fixation of humeral neck.

Thanks in advance,

Kim, CPC


----------



## mbort (Jun 25, 2009)

a rush rod is an IM nail--not a perc pin

Rush rod
Orthopedics An unreamed intramedullary rod with a chisel-like tip, and is commonly used for fibular shaft fractures, and occasionally in other tubular bones as well.
McGraw-Hill Concise Dictionary of Modern Medicine. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.


----------



## kibbit99 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Here is the Op... How can this be billed?*

Dx:  Grade 2 open fracture of proximal humerus on left side.

Operation:  Debridement, reduction, and percutaneous Rush pins insertion, open fracture left arm (humeral neck)

We explored the fracture briefly, and it did definitely go all the way to the Bone.  There was a large spike anteriorly.  

It was very unstable.  There was no way that it was going to hold without some sort of fixation.  I felt that she would  be better off Even a provisional fixation just to hold things while it healed.

Her wound was washed out with 6000 ml of sterile saline.  Then under fluro guidance, we put two Rush pins down the humerus pins went down through the proximal fragment and then across the fracture, into the long distal shaft fracture fragment.  At first pass, they were not quite well positioned as I liked, so they were both pulled out and realigned.  I felt the final positing was satisfactory for her to heal this fracture.


----------



## mbort (Jun 26, 2009)

look at 23615


----------



## coder5254 (May 25, 2010)

mbort said:


> look at 23615


what code would you use for closed reduction and rush rod fixation humerus?  23615 or 24516?  Unsure.........any help appreciated


----------



## Lizz B (Dec 23, 2010)

*? code fluoroscopy?*

When billing for 24516, can you also bill for fluoroscopy or is it included in procedure?


----------

